# MLB Pick of the Day (baseball)



## ProfessorMJ (Aug 19, 2019)

Hello folks!

I have developed 19 MLB betting systems that have proven to work well over a 7-year span.

Thus far in 2019: +34.23 units from 599 bets (ROI = 5.7%).

I'm going to present one of them every day and keep track of the record.

Today's pick of the day:

*Orioles (at -129 or 1.775) vs Royals*

This pick is based on "The Cold Teams Matchup" betting angle:

"Bet a home team coming off at least 4 straight losses when facing a road team coming off 1-2-3 losses in a row."

This strategy yielded +24.04 units from 162 games over 7 years (ROI = 14.8%).

Thus far in 2019: +5.16 units from 18 bets (ROI = 28.6%).

Since Baltimore has lost its past 7 games, while KC is undergoing a 2-game losing streak, we are backing the Orioles.

Good luck!

Professor MJ


----------



## Betting Forum (Aug 19, 2019)

Looks interesting, good luck.


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Aug 20, 2019)

Baltimore almost staged a 9th inning comeback last night, but fell just short. That's okay, let's rebound today!

Bets won = 0
Bets lost = 1
Profit = -1.00$ (from placing 1$ bets, i.e. RISKING 1$ on every play)

Today's pick of the day:

*Nationals (at -146 or 1.685) at Pirates*

This pick is based on "The Blowout Effect" betting angle:

"Suppose Team A beats Team B by 8+ runs, and they meet again the next day. Bet Team A."

This strategy yielded +49.17 units from 930 games over a 7-year span (ROI = 5.3%).

Thus far in 2019: +11.82 units from 99 bets (ROI = 11.9%).

Since Washigton beat Pittsburgh by 13 runs yesterday, we are taking Washington.

Best of luck!

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Aug 21, 2019)

After scoring 13 runs the day before, the Nationals were held to just one last night! So unfortunately, we lost our bet.

RECORD:

Bets won = 0
Bets lost = 2
Profit = -$2.00 (from placing 1$ bets, i.e. RISKING 1$ on every play)

Today's pick of the day:

*Indians (at +133 or 2.33) at Mets*

This pick is based on "The Hot Bats" betting angle #1 (which has been the most lucrative in 2019 BY FAR!!!)

"Suppose a team wins 2 straight games, while scoring 6+ runs in each meeting. Fade them if they are playing at home."

PERFORMANCE:

Over 7 years: +47.56 units from 1140 bets (ROI = 4.2%)
In 2019: +32.87 units from 129 bets (ROI = 25.5%)

Since the Mets have won their past two games 9-2 and 11-5, we are going to bet against them.

Best of luck!

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Aug 22, 2019)

Astonishing facts I read on ESPN.com:

Over the past 15 years, there have been 19 teams whose closing lines were +345 or more. Guess what their record was?

Theoretically, you would expect them to win about 20% of those games, so perhaps a 4-15 record.

These huge underdogs went on to go 10-9!! They have been huge moneymakers, including the Tigers at +435 last night.

By the way, Detroit's money line tonight is at +428 with Pinnacle. I'm not suggesting you should bet them, but if you were considering betting your house on the Astros, perhaps you should hold off...

RECORD:

Bets won = 0
Bets lost = 3
Profit = -$3.00 (from placing 1$ bets, i.e. RISKING 1$ on every play)

Today's pick of the day:

*Indians (at +125 or 2.25) at Mets (yes, I'm picking them for the second consecutive day!)*

This pick is based on "The Cold Team versus Hot Team Matchup" betting angle:

"Bet a road team coming off a loss when facing a home team coming off 4+ straight wins."

PERFORMANCE:

Over 7 years: +66.51 units from 993 bets (ROI = 6.7%)
In 2019: +6.20 units from 99 bets (ROI = 6.3%)

Since the Indians have lost their past two games while the Mets are riding a 4-game winning streak, we are betting Cleveland!

Best of luck!

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Aug 23, 2019)

I'm officially on tilt.

From using my 19 betting strategies, we have experienced winnings in April, May, June and July.

Now that I decided to run this series of "Free Pick of the Day" in August, that's when the losing got started.

We are down roughly 10 units in August. Since the start of 2019, we are still up by 30 units, but this losing skid is pissing me off.

RECORD:

Bets won = 0
Bets lost = 4
Profit = -$4.00 (from placing 1$ bets, i.e. RISKING 1$ on every play)

Today's pick of the day:

*Indians (at -180 or 1.556) vs Royals*

This pick is based on "The Scoring Drought" betting angle:

"Suppose a team loses 2 straight games, while scoring 0-1-2 run(s) in each meeting. Fade them if they are playing on the road and their money line is greater than 2.50 (so you bet a home favorite)."

PERFORMANCE:

Over 7 years: +26.99 units from 332 bets (ROI = 8.1%)
In 2019: +2.88 units from 30 bets (ROI = 9.6%)

Since the Royals have lost their past two games by scoring just one run in each meeting (8-1 and 4-1) and they are indeed on the road with a money line above 2.50, we are betting the Indians.

Have a good weekend!

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Aug 24, 2019)

Finally the first bet won on this forum. Let's keep it up!

RECORD:

Bets won = 1
Bets lost = 4
Profit = -$3.44 (from placing 1$ bets, i.e. RISKING 1$ on every play)

Today's pick of the day:

*Yankees (at +129 or 2.29) at Dodgers*

This pick is based on "The Blowout Effect" betting angle #1:

"Suppose Team A beats Team B by 8+ runs, and they meet again the next day. Bet Team A."

PERFORMANCE:

Over 7 years: +49.17 units from 930 bets (ROI = 5.3%)
In 2019: +10.56 units from 103 bets (ROI = 10.3%)

Since the Yankees beat those same Dodgers 10-2 last night, we are betting New York.

Have a good weekend!

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Aug 25, 2019)

RECORD:
Bets won = 1
Bets lost = 5
Profit = -$4.44 (from placing 1$ bets, i.e. RISKING 1$ on every play)

Today's pick of the day:

*Pirates (at +122 or 2.22) vs Reds*

This pick is based on "The Blowout Effect" betting angle #1:

"Suppose Team A beats Team B by 8+ runs, and they meet again the next day. Bet Team A."

PERFORMANCE:

Over 7 years: +49.17 units from 930 bets (ROI = 5.3%)
In 2019: +11.82 units from 99 bets (ROI = 11.9%)

Since Pittsburgh beat Cincy 14-0 last night, we are betting the Pirates today.

Best of luck!

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Aug 26, 2019)

Good job Pirates for pulling off the upset win yesterday!

RECORD:

Bets won = 2
Bets lost = 5
Profit = -$3.22 (from placing 1$ bets, i.e. RISKING 1$ on every play)

Today's pick of the day:

*Reds (at -156 or 1.641) at Marlins*

This pick is based on "The Pummeled Pitchers" betting angle:

"Bet the road team if it has lost... a) its past 2 games by allowing 9+ runs in each meeting; b) its past 3 games by allowing 7+ runs in each meeting (unless their money line is greater than 3.0); c) its past 4 games by allowing 6+ runs in each meeting."

PERFORMANCE:

Over 7 years: +37.58 units from 253 bets (ROI = 14.9%)
In 2019: -5.83 units from 40 bets

Since the Reds have allowed 9+ runs in each of their past two meetings (9-8 and 14-0 losses), we are betting them tonight.

Best of luck!

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Aug 27, 2019)

Great! We have now won our past 2 bets, and _today we are going to swing for the fences with a big underdog_!

RECORD:

Bets won = 3
Bets lost = 5
Profit = -$2.58 (from placing 1$ bets, i.e. RISKING 1$ on every play)

Today's pick of the day:

*Orioles (at +288 or 3.88) at Nationals*

We have 3 betting systems indicating to bet Baltimore (one of them being the most lucrative in 2019 BY FAR)!

Let's review quickly two of them.

"The Hot Teams Matchup" betting angle #1:

"Bet a road team coming off a win when facing a home team coming off 4+ straight wins."

PERFORMANCE:

Over 7 years: +10.57 units from 163 bets (ROI = 6.5%)
In 2019: +0.67 units from 17 bets

"The Hot Bats" betting angle #1:

"Suppose a team wins 2 straight games, while scoring 6+ runs in each meeting. Fade them if they are playing at home."

PERFORMANCE:

Over 7 years: +47.56 units from 1140 bets (ROI = 4.2%)
In 2019: +32.72 units from 132 bets

Since Baltimore is riding a 2-game winning streak while the Nationals are on a 5-game winning streak, we are betting the Orioles.

Also, the Nationals have indeed won their past two games by scoring 6+ runs in each (7-5 and 7-2) so we must fade them.

Have a great day savvy sports investors!

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Aug 28, 2019)

KABOOM!!!!!!!!

The Orioles pulled off a huge upset win in Washington last night.

After starting this series of daily picks 0-4, we have gone 4-1 since then. The best part: we are now in profit territory, thanks to yesterday's juicy return.

RECORD:

Bets won = 4
Bets lost = 5
Profit = +$0.30 (from placing 1$ bets, i.e. RISKING 1$ on every play)

Today's pick of the day:

*Indians (at -172 or 1.581) at Tigers*

This pick is based on "The Blowout Effect" betting angle #1:

"Suppose Team A beats Team B by 8+ runs, and they meet again the next day. Bet Team A."

PERFORMANCE:

Over 7 years: +49.17 units from 930 bets (ROI = 5.3%)
In 2019: +11.82 units from 99 bets (ROI = 11.9%)

Since Cleveland beat those same Tigers 10-1 last night, we are betting the Indians today.

WARNING: you might believe that you should bet the Astros tonight, since they CRUSHED the Rays 15-1 yesterday. However, I've got a record-high 4 betting systems recommending to bet Tampa Bay. Since we have conflicting information I am going to stay away from that game. But if I was forced to bet it, I'd go with the Rays as fairly big underdogs.

Best of luck!

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Aug 29, 2019)

The good streak continued last night with another winner!

RECORD:

Bets won = 5
Bets lost = 5
Profit = +$0.88 (from placing 1$ bets, i.e. RISKING 1$ on every play)

Today's pick of the day:

*Rays (at +209 or 3.09) at Astros*

PAY ATTENTION!! Today's play meets the criteria of a record-setting FOUR betting systems at a time (out of my 19 different betting strategies). That's the highest number I've ever seen.

Let me tell you about just one of those four betting angles:

"The Cold Team versus Hot Team Matchup": Bet a road team coming off a loss when facing a home team coming off 4+ straight wins.

PERFORMANCE:

Over 7 years: +66.51 units from 993 bets (ROI = 6.7%)
In 2019: +7.07 units from 103 bets (ROI = 6.9%)

Since Tampa Bay is coming off 4 straight losses while Houston is riding a 6-game winning streak, we are betting the Rays tonight.

Cheers!

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Aug 30, 2019)

Oh. My. God!

We have won our past 5 bets, including two HUGE underdogs (yesterday's Rays at +209 and the Orioles at +288 three days ago).

I guess it's fair to say we are ON FIRE!!!

RECORD:

Bets won = 6
Bets lost = 5
Profit = +$2.97 (from placing 1$ bets, i.e. RISKING 1$ on every play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Pinnacle at 11am Eastern Time):

*Mariners (at +101 or 2.01) at Rangers*

This pick is based on "The Big Upset" betting angle #1:

"Suppose Team A upsets Team B with odds greater than 2.50. If they meet again the next day, bet Team A if its money line is 2.25 or less."

PERFORMANCE:

Over 7 years: +37.79 units from 261 bets (ROI = 14.5%)
In 2019: +2.42 units from 35 bets (ROI = 6.9%)

Since Seattle upset those same Rangers last night despite 2.69 odds and because today's odds are indeed lower than 2.25, we are betting the Mariners.

Have a great Labor Day weekend!

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Aug 31, 2019)

All good things must come to an end, as our 5-game winning streak was halted yesterday.

RECORD:

Bets won = 6
Bets lost = 6
Profit = +$1.97 (from placing 1$ bets, i.e. RISKING 1$ on every play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Pinnacle at 9am Eastern Time):

*White Sox (at +183 or 2.83) at Braves*

This pick is based on "The Hot Bats" betting angle #1:

"Suppose a team wins 2 straight games, while scoring 6+ runs in each meeting. Fade them if they are playing at home."

PERFORMANCE:

Over 7 years: +47.56 units from 1140 bets (ROI = 4.2%)
In 2019: +34.82 units from 136 bets (ROI = 25.6%)

Since the Braves has won their past two games by scoring 10 and 9 runs respectively, we are betting the White Sox.

Best of luck!

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Sep 1, 2019)

After riding a 5-game winning streak, we have lost our past 2. Let's get back on the winning track!

RECORD:

Bets won = 6
Bets lost = 7
Profit = +$0.97 (from placing 1$ bets, i.e. RISKING 1$ on every play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Pinnacle at 9am Eastern Time):

*White Sox (at +132 or 2.32) at Braves*

This pick is based on "The Pummeled Pitchers" betting angle:

"Bet the road team if it has lost... a) its past 2 games by allowing 9+ runs in each meeting; b) its past 3 games by allowing 7+ runs in each meeting (unless their money line is greater than 3.0); c) its past 4 games by allowing 6+ runs in each meeting."

PERFORMANCE:

Over 7 years: +37.58 units from 253 bets (ROI = 14.9%)
In 2019: -4.26 units from 42 bets

Since the White Sox have lost their past 2 games while allowing 11 and 10 runs respectively in those meetings, we are betting them to rebound in Atlanta. They also meet the criteria for betting based on their past 3 or 4 games.

NOTE: The White Sox also satisfy the betting angle called "The Hot Bats", which has been the most lucrative in 2019. The system plays have done even better when more than one system suggested betting a specific team (a ROI of 10%+ so far).

Best of luck!

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Sep 2, 2019)

We gotta stop this 3-game losing streak NOW!

RECORD:

Bets won = 6
Bets lost = 8
Profit = -$0.03 (from placing 1$ bets, i.e. RISKING 1$ on every play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Pinnacle at 9am Eastern Time):

*Mets (at -108 or 1.926) at Nationals*

This pick is based on "The Hot Teams Matchup" betting angle #1:

"Bet a road team coming off a win when facing a home team coming off 4+ straight wins."

PERFORMANCE:

Over 7 years: +10.57 units from 163 bets (ROI = 6.5%)
In 2019: +34.82 units from 136 bets (ROI = 25.6%)

Since Washington won its past two meetings by 9-3 and 7-0 scores, we are betting against them.

Best of luck!

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Sep 3, 2019)

Nice hit with the Mets last night. Let's keep rolling!

RECORD:

Bets won = 7
Bets lost = 8
Profit = +$0.90 (from placing 1$ bets, i.e. RISKING 1$ on every play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Pinnacle at 9am Eastern Time):

*Marlins (at +154 or 2.54) at Pirates*

This is definitely the most promising pick for today because it meets the criteria of 4 different betting systems.

One of them is "The Cold Team versus Hot Team Matchup" betting angle.

"Bet a road team coming off a loss when facing a home team coming off 4+ straight wins."

PERFORMANCE:

Over 7 years: +66.51 units from 993 bets (ROI = 6.7%)
In 2019: +7.07 units from 103 bets (ROI = 6.9%)

Since Miami is undergoing a 3-game losing streak while Pittsburgh is riding a 4-game winning streak, we are betting the Pirates (according to the strategy described above).

Have a great day!

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Sep 3, 2019)

Sorry about the typo at the end; we are betting the Marlins


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Sep 4, 2019)

Nice upset win by the Marlins in Pittsburgh last night!

Miguel Rojas homered to tie the game up when Miami was down to its final out.

Then, Garrett Cooper delivered the game-winning homerun in extra innings. Good job!

RECORD:

Bets won = 8
Bets lost = 8
Profit = +$2.44 (from placing 1$ bets, i.e. RISKING 1$ on every play)

Despite a .500 record, we have netted some winnings thanks to many underdogs hitting.

Today's pick of the day (odds from Pinnacle at 9am Eastern Time):

*Nationals (at -120 or 1.833) vs Mets*

This pick is based on "The Comeback" betting angle:

"Suppose Team A comes back from a deficit of 4+ runs against Team B. If they meet again the next day, bet Team A if their money line is greater than 1.5714 (-175 in American format)."

PERFORMANCE:

Over 7 years: +38.13 units from 344 bets (ROI = 11.1%)
In 2019 (not good thus far, but small sample size): -5.41 units from 38 bets

Since Washington overcame a 6-run deficit in the 9th inning yesterday, we are betting them.

Best of luck!

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Sep 5, 2019)

Too bad the Nationals lost yesterday, but we are still showing a profit thus far. Let's get back on our feet quickly!

RECORD:


Bets won = 8
Bets lost = 9
Profit = +$1.44 (from placing 1$ bets, i.e. RISKING 1$ on every play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Pinnacle at 9:30am Eastern Time):

*Nationals (at -108 or 1.926) at Braves*

The Nationals pick is based on 3 different betting systems.

As of August 28, 2019:

Picks based on just one betting system: +$23.69 over 531 bets (*ROI = 4.5%*)
Picks based on 2+ betting systems: +$18.64 over 110 bets (*ROI = 16.9%*)

In other words, the ROI more than triples when many betting angles are pointing in the same direction.

Best of luck!

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Sep 6, 2019)

The last two picks of the day turned out to be losers; we are still hanging on to some slight winnings thus far!

RECORD:

Bets won = 8
Bets lost = 10
Profit = +$0.44 (from placing 1$ bets, i.e. RISKING 1$ on every play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Pinnacle at 9:30 AM Eastern Time):

*Reds (at +106 or 2.06) vs D-Backs*

This pick is based on "The Stingy Pitchers" betting angle:

"Suppose a team wins 2 straight games, while allowing just 0 or 1 run in each meeting. Fade them if they are playing on the road and their money line is 2.50 or less."

PERFORMANCE:

Over 7 years: +26.54 units from 375 bets (ROI = 7.1%)
In 2019: -$4.63 units from 20 bets (small sample size!!)

Since Arizona's past two games both ended with a win while allowing just one run in each meeting (4-1 and 2-1 victories), we are betting against them.

Best of luck!

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Sep 7, 2019)

Dammit, we are now in the red following a three-game losing skid!

RECORD:

Bets won = 8
Bets lost = 11
Profit = -$0.56 (from placing 1$ bets, i.e. RISKING 1$ on every play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Pinnacle at 9:30 AM Eastern Time):

*Tigers (at +264 or 3.64) at A's*

This pick is based on "The Comeback" betting angle:

"Suppose Team A comes back from a deficit of 4+ runs against Team B. If they meet again the next day, bet Team A if their money line is greater than 1.5714 (-175 in American format)."

PERFORMANCE:

Over 7 years: +38.13 units from 344 bets (ROI = 11.1%)

Since Detroit overcame a four-run deficit yesterday and their money line today is indeed much greater than 1.5714, we are betting them. It's a long shot, but let's see how it plays out!

Have a good Saturday!

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Sep 9, 2019)

RECORD:

Bets won = 8
Bets lost = 12
Profit = -$1.56 (from placing 1$ bets, i.e. RISKING 1$ on every play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Pinnacle at 9am Eastern Time):

*Mets (at -221 or 1.452) vs Diamondbacks*

This pick is based on "The Snapped Winning Streak" betting angle:

"Fade a road team whose winning streak of length 5+ was just snapped in their previous game (so you bet the HOME team)."

PERFORMANCE:

Over 7 years: +22.06 units from 281 bets (ROI = 7.9%)
In 2019: -2.21 units from 27 bets

Since Arizona's five-game winning streak was just snapped yesterday, we are fading them today.

Good Monday all!

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Sep 10, 2019)

RECORD:

Bets won = 9
Bets lost = 12
Profit = -$1.11 (from placing 1$ bets, i.e. RISKING 1$ on every play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Pinnacle):

*Rockies (at +131 or 2.31) vs Cards*

This pick is based on "The Stingy Pitchers" betting angle:

"Suppose a team wins 2 straight games, while allowing just 0 or 1 run in each meeting. Fade them if they are playing on the road and their money line is 2.50 or less."

PERFORMANCE:

Over 7 years: +26.54 units from 375 bets (ROI = 7.1%)
In 2019: -4.63 units from 20 bets

Since St. Louis has won its previous two meetings by 2-0 and 10-1 scores, we are betting against them.

Best of luck!

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Sep 11, 2019)

Good job Rockies for a nice 2-1 upset win against the Cards yesterday, thanks to a 482-foot two-run homer by Nolan Arenado! We're now back in the *black!*

RECORD:

Bets won = 10
Bets lost = 12
Profit = +0.20$ (from placing 1$ bets, i.e. RISKING 1$ on every play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Pinnacle at 9am Eastern Time):

*Reds (at -143 or 1.70) at Mariners*

This pick is based on "The Snapped Losing Streak" betting angle #2:

"Fade a team whose losing streak of length 4+ was just snapped in their previous game. Bet only if they are at home, facing the same opponent and their money line is greater than 1.50."

PERFORMANCE:

Over 7 years: +27.36 units from 388 bets (ROI = 7.1%)
In 2019: +9.79 units from 27 bets (ROI = 36.3%)

Since Seattle just snapped their 6-game losing skid yesterday against those same Reds and they are playing at home, we are betting Cincy.

Best of luck!

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Sep 12, 2019)

Tough loss last night as the Mariners came back in the seventh, thanks to a 3-run Home run by Kyle Lewis.

RECORD:
Bets won = 10
Bets lost = 13
Profit = -0,80$ (from placing 1$ bets, i.e. RISKING 1$ on every play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Pinnacle at 9am Eastern Time):
*Rangers (at +143 or 2.43) vs Rays*

This pick is based on "The Snapped Winning Streak" betting angle:
"Fade a road team whose winning streak of length 5+ was just snapped in their previous game (so you bet the HOME team)."

PERFORMANCE:
Over 7 years: +22.06 units from 281 bets (ROI = 7.9%)
In 2019: -2.21 units from 27 bets
Since Tampa Bay got its 6-game winning streak snapped last night, we are betting against them today.

Best of luck!

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Sep 13, 2019)

It's Friday the 13th!!! Hopefully it won't bring us some bad luck.

RECORD:

Bets won = 11
Bets lost = 13
Profit = +0.63$ (from placing 1$ bets, i.e. RISKING 1$ on every play)

Today's pick of the day is the strongest play by far since I've got 3 different betting angles pointing in their direction (odds from Pinnacle):

*Dodgers (at -125 or 1.80) at Mets*

This pick is based on "The Blowout Effect" (system #2):

"Suppose Team A beats Team B by 7+ runs. If Team A's next game is against Team C, bet Team C."

PERFORMANCE:

Over 7 years: +20.39 units from 590 bets (ROI = 3.5%)
In 2019: -0.10 units from 61 bets (ROI = 1.8%)

Since the Mets crushed the D-Backs by a 10-run margin yesterday, we are betting against them today.

It is also based on the "Hot Teams Matchup" and "The Hot Bats" systems.

Enjoy your day!

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Sep 14, 2019)

We have won 4 of our past 5 picks of the day, let's keep it up!

RECORD:

Bets won = 12
Bets lost = 13
Profit = +1.43$ (from placing 1$ bets, i.e. RISKING 1$ on every play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Pinnacle):

*Giants (at -215 or 1.465) vs Marlins*

This pick is based on "The Scoring Drought" betting angle:

"Suppose a team loses 2 straight games, while scoring 0-1-2 run(s) in each meeting. Fade them if they are playing on the road and their money line is greater than 2.50 (so you bet a home favorite)."

PERFORMANCE:

Over 7 years: +26.99 units from 332 bets (ROI = 8.1%)
In 2019: +2.72 units from 33 bets (ROI = 8.2%)

Since Miami has lost its past two games by scoring just 0 and 2 runs respectively, and they are fairly big road underdogs, we are betting against them.

Have a good Saturday!

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Sep 15, 2019)

RECORD:

Bets won = 12
Bets lost = 14
Profit = +0.43$ (from placing 1$ bets, i.e. RISKING 1$ on every play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Pinnacle):

*Padres (at +100 or 2.00) at Rockies*

This play meets the criteria of 2 betting angles at a time. Under such circumstances, our ROI (Return On Investment) tripled in 2019 compared to the case where a pick met the criteria of a single betting strategy.

One of these two systems is called "The Pummeled Pitchers" betting angle:

"Bet the road team if it has lost... a) its past 2 games by allowing 9+ runs in each meeting; b) its past 3 games by allowing 7+ runs in each meeting (unless their money line is greater than 3.0); c) its past 4 games by allowing 6+ runs in each meeting."

PERFORMANCE:

Over 7 years: +37.58 units from 253 bets (ROI = 14.9%)

Since San Diego is on the road and has lost its past two games by allowing 11 and 10 runs respectively, we are betting them this afternoon.

Best of luck!

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Sep 16, 2019)

RECORD:

Bets won = 12
Bets lost = 15
Profit = -0.57$ (from placing 1$ bets, i.e. RISKING 1$ on every play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Pinnacle):

*Reds (at ) at Cubs (+250 or 2.50)*

This play meets the criteria of 3 betting systems at a time, including the most lucrative in 2019 called "The Hot Bats":

"Suppose a team wins 2 straight games, while scoring 6+ runs in each meeting. Fade them if they are playing at home."

PERFORMANCE:

Over 7 years: +47.56 units from 1140 bets (ROI = 4.2%)
In 2019: +33.64 units from 147 bets (ROI = 22.9%)

Since Chicago's last two games were both wins by scoring 16 and 14 runs respectively, we are fading them today.

Best of luck!

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Sep 17, 2019)

RECORD:

Bets won = 12
Bets lost = 16
Profit = -1.57$ (from placing 1$ bets, i.e. RISKING 1$ on every play)

I'm gonna do something special today by providing 2 picks instead of just one. They both meet the criteria of 3 betting systems at a time!!! This has proven to triple the ROI in 2019.

*Reds (at +141 or 2.41) at Cubs
Mets (at -143 or 1.699) at Rockies*

One of the betting angles recommending these picks is called "The Cold Team versus Hot Team Matchup":

"Bet a road team coming off a loss when facing a home team coming off 4+ straight wins."

PERFORMANCE:

Over 7 years: +66.51 units from 993 bets (ROI = 6.7%)
In 2019: +14.24 units from 121 bets (ROI = 11.8%)

Since Cincinnati has lost its last game while the Cubs are riding a 5-game winning streak, we are betting the Reds.

Also, considering the Mets have lost their past two games while the Rockies are on a 4-game winning streak, we are betting New York.

Best of luck!

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Sep 18, 2019)

For the very first time I provided 2 picks of the day because I felt both were very strong plays. And both won! Good job Reds & Mets!!

RECORD:

Bets won = 14
Bets lost = 16
Profit = +0.54$ (from placing 1$ bets, i.e. RISKING 1$ on every play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Pinnacle at 9am Eastern Time):

*Padres (at +135 or 2.35) at Brewers*

This play is based on the same betting angle as yesterday: "The Cold Team versus Hot Team Matchup" betting angle:

Since San Diego is undergoing a 6-game losing streak while Milwaukee is riding a 4-game winning streak, we are going against the grain by betting the "cold" team: the Padres!

Best of luck!

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Sep 19, 2019)

The last 3 picks have been winners, hopefully the good run continues today!

RECORD:

Bets won = 15
Bets lost = 16
Profit = +1.89$ (from placing 1$ bets, i.e. RISKING 1$ on every play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Pinnacle):

*Twins (at -250 or 1.40) vs Royals*

This play meets the criteria of 2 betting systems, including "The Scoring Drought" betting angle:

"Suppose a team loses 2 straight games, while scoring 0-1-2 run(s) in each meeting. Fade them if they are playing on the road and their money line is greater than 2.50 (so you bet a home favorite)."

PERFORMANCE:

Over 7 years: +26.99 units from 332 bets (ROI = 8.1%)

Since Kansas City has lots its past two games by scoring 0 and 1 run respectively (and they are indeed on the road with large odds), we are fading them.

Best of luck!

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Sep 20, 2019)

Now 4 straight bets won, and also 8 of the past 12. Let's finish the season strong!

RECORD:

Bets won = 16
Bets lost = 16
Profit = +$2.29 (from placing 1$ bets, i.e. RISKING 1$ on every play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Pinnacle):

*Phillies (at +170 or 2.70) at Indians*

This pick is based on 2 betting systems, one of them being "The Blowout Effect" betting angle #2:

"Suppose Team A beats Team B by 7+ runs. If Team A's next game is against Team C, bet Team C."

PERFORMANCE:

Over 7 years: +20.39 units from 590 bets (ROI = 3.5%)
In 2019: +1.35 units from 65 bets (ROI = 2.1%)

Since Cleveland won its last game by a 7-run margin and they are facing a new opponent today, we are fading them.

Have a good Friday!

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Sep 21, 2019)

RECORD:

Bets won = 16
Bets lost = 17
Profit = +1.29$ (from placing 1$ bets, i.e. RISKING 1$ on every play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Pinnacle):

*A's (at -340 or 1.29) vs Rangers*

This pick is based on 2 different betting systems, including "The Blowout Effect" betting angle #1:

"Suppose Team A beats Team B by 8+ runs, and they meet again the next day. Bet Team A."

PERFORMANCE:

Over 7 years: +49.17 units from 930 bets (ROI = 5.3%)
In 2019: +13.26 units from 123 bets (ROI = 10.8%)

Since Oakland beat Texas 8-0 last night, we are betting the A's to repeat.

Best of luck!

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Sep 22, 2019)

RECORD:

Bets won = 17
Bets lost = 17
Profit = +1.58$ (from placing 1$ bets, i.e. RISKING 1$ on every play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Pinnacle):

*Yankees (at -303 or 1.33) vs Blue Jays*

This pick is based on "The Snapped Winning Streak" betting angle:

"Fade a road team whose winning streak of length 5+ was just snapped in their previous game (so you bet the HOME team)."

PERFORMANCE:

Over 7 years: +22.06 units from 281 bets (ROI = 7.9%)
In 2019: -1.33 units from 30 bets

Since Toronto just saw its 5-game winning streak snapped yesterday, we are fading them in New York.

Enjoy your Sunday!

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Sep 23, 2019)

RECORD:

Bets won = 18
Bets lost = 17
Profit = +1.191$ (from placing 1$ bets, i.e. RISKING 1$ on every play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Pinnacle):

*Nationals (at -191 or 1.524) vs Phillies*

This pick is based on "The Cold Teams Matchup" betting angle #1:

"Bet a home team coming off a loss when facing a road team coming off 1-2-3 straight losses. Bet only if the home team's money line is 1.667 or less."

PERFORMANCE:

Over 7 years: +32.68 units from 347 bets (ROI = 9.4%)
In 2019: -$2.48 units from 36 bets (ROI = -6.9%)

Both Philadelphia and Washington are on a 1-game losing streak and the Nats' odds are indeed smaller than 1.667, so we are betting them today.

Cheers!

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Sep 24, 2019)

We are 11-5 over the past 16 daily picks. We're going after a big underdog today.

RECORD:

Bets won = 19
Bets lost = 17
Profit = +2.43$ (from placing 1$ bets, i.e. RISKING 1$ on every play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Pinnacle):

*White Sox (at +237 or 3.37) vs Indians*

This pick is based on "The Blowout Effect" betting angle #2:

"Suppose Team A beats Team B by 7+ runs. If Team A's next game is against Team C, bet Team C."

PERFORMANCE:

Over 7 years: +20.39 units from 590 bets (ROI = 3.5%)
In 2019: -0.35 units from 69 bets

Since Cleveland won its previous match by a 9-run margin against a different team, we are betting against them.

Best of luck!

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Sep 25, 2019)

Yesterday's long shot didn't hit, unfortunately. Let's keep grinding!

RECORD:

Bets won = 19
Bets lost = 18
Profit = +1.43$ (from placing 1$ bets, i.e. RISKING 1$ on every play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Pinnacle):

*Diamondbacks (at +107 or 2.07) vs Cards*

This pick is based on 2 betting angles at a time!

First: "The Snapped Winning Streak" betting angle:
"Fade a road team whose winning streak of length 5+ was just snapped in their previous game (so you bet the HOME team)."
PERFORMANCE:
Over 7 years: +22.06 units from 281 bets (ROI = 7.9%)

St. Louis got its 6-game winning streak snapped last night and they are indeed playing on the road this afternoon.

Second: "The Big Upset" betting angle #1:
"Suppose Team A upsets Team B with odds greater than 2.50. If they meet again the next day, bet Team A if its money line is 2.25 or less."
PERFORMANCE:
Over 7 years: +37.79 units from 261 bets (ROI = 14.5%)

Arizona upset those same Cardinals yesterday at +179 odds, they are playing each other again today and the odds on the D-Backs are indeed less than +125 so we are betting them.

Cheers!

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Sep 26, 2019)

RECORD:

Bets won = 20
Bets lost = 18
Profit = +2.50$ (from placing 1$ bets, i.e. RISKING 1$ on every play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Pinnacle):

*Angels (at +208 or 3.08) vs Astros*

It's a long shot, but I'm going for it!

This pick is based on "The Stingy Pitchers" betting angle:

"Suppose a team wins 2 straight games, while allowing just 0 or 1 run in each meeting. Fade them if they are playing on the road and their money line is 2.50 or less."

PERFORMANCE:

Over 7 years: +26.54 units from 375 bets (ROI = 7.1%)

Since Houston shutout their opponents in their past two games, we are betting against them today.

Best of luck!


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Sep 27, 2019)

KABOOM!!! We are on fire! This time a huge underdog hit, thanks to the Angels defeating the Astros in extra innings.

Since September 10th, our record is 13-6 for a profit of 6.14 units. Unreal. Let's finish the season strong, guys!

RECORD:

Bets won = 21
Bets lost = 18
Profit = +4.58$ (from placing 1$ bets, i.e. RISKING 1$ on every play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Pinnacle):

*Tigers in Game #1 of doubleheader (at +147 or 2.47) at White Sox*

This pick is based on two betting angles, one of them being "The Hot Bats" betting angle #1:

"Suppose a team wins 2 straight games, while scoring 6+ runs in each meeting. Fade them if they are playing at home."

PERFORMANCE:

Over 7 years: +47.56 units from 1140 bets (ROI = 4.2%)
In 2019: +35.16 units from 162 bets (ROI = 21.7%)

Since Chicago has won their past two games by scoring 8 runs in each meeting, we are betting against them.

Have a good Friday!

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Sep 28, 2019)

It sucks that the Tigers were up 4-2 before the game was postponed. We were on our way to win the bet. We are going at it once again today.

RECORD:

Bets won = 21
Bets lost = 18
Profit = +4.58$ (from placing 1$ bets, i.e. RISKING 1$ on every play)

MLB Pick of the Day for September 28, 2019

*Tigers in Game #1 of doubleheader (at +116 or 2.16) at White Sox*

Same reasons as yesterday.

Cheers,

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Sep 29, 2019)

This is it! It's been a great baseball regular season, and it's coming to an end today.

I hope you enjoyed playing the system picks. More importantly, I hope you profited from them!

RECORD:

Bets won = 21
Bets lost = 19
Profit = +3.58$ (from placing 1$ bets, i.e. RISKING 1$ on every play)

Today's pick of the day:

*Indians (1.65 or -153) at Nationals*

This pick is based on FOUR BETTING ANGLES (!!?!?!), including "The Pummeled Pitchers" betting angle:

"Bet the road team if it has lost... a) its past 2 games by allowing 9+ runs in each meeting; b) its past 3 games by allowing 7+ runs in each meeting (unless their money line is greater than 3.0); c) its past 4 games by allowing 6+ runs in each meeting."

PERFORMANCE:

Over 7 years: +37.58 units from 253 bets (ROI = 14.9%)

Since Cleveland has lost its past four games by allowing 10, 8, 8 and 8 runs respectively, we are betting them.

A big THANK YOU to those of you who have been following my daily baseball plays, I appreciate a lot!

I will be posting some NHL and NBA system picks this year so keep an eye on it (you know how to find me!).

Professor MJ


----------

